# Astonishingly Low Rated Rider Requests



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

Here's one for everyone. I have been back at it doing RS nearly full time again for 3 weeks since starting just over a year ago. The past week in my normal area, 2 pings have jumped out to me; someone rated a 4.12, which was alarming, and then again just tonight, a 4.33. Has anyone seen anyone lower than this? (As a personal rule of thumb, I never take a pax rated lower than a 4.70, sometimes 4.65 if it's a really slow day or night.)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ctdude6969 said:


> Here's one for everyone. I have been back at it doing RS nearly full time again for 3 weeks since starting just over a year ago. The past week in my normal area, 2 pings have jumped out to me; someone rated a 4.12, which was alarming, and then again just tonight, a 4.33. Has anyone seen anyone lower than this? (As a personal rule of thumb, I never take a pax rated lower than a 4.70, sometimes 4.65 if it's a really slow day or night.)


I have seen 3's!

They exist.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ctdude6969 said:


> Here's one for everyone. I have been back at it doing RS nearly full time again for 3 weeks since starting just over a year ago. The past week in my normal area, 2 pings have jumped out to me; someone rated a 4.12, which was alarming, and then again just tonight, a 4.33. Has anyone seen anyone lower than this? (As a personal rule of thumb, I never take a pax rated lower than a 4.70, sometimes 4.65 if it's a really slow day or night.)


Lowest I saw was a 3...


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

I guess my reasoning behind this post is what can lead a pax to such a low rating. As long as they are a decent person, especially on Uber, and don't cause any issues, I always rate a 5, regardless of tips.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ctdude6969 said:


> I guess my reasoning behind this post is what can lead a pax to such a low rating. As long as they are a decent person, especially on Uber, and don't cause any issues, I always rate a 5, regardless of tips.


I had a 4.2
Nice young lady.
Just wanted to stop at store on way home from club.


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

I can't imagine their wait times until someone accepts. I've seen 4.5's bounce back to me multiple times in my area, even if I have denied them once or twice.



tohunt4me said:


> I had a 4.2
> Nice young lady.
> Just wanted to stop at store on way home from club.


I've had passengers that I've taken on slower nights that are rated a 4.5 or 4.6, that were the nicest people. Like I said, I generally rate everyone a 5. I've only had maybe 5-6 instances when I had to give a 1-3 star rating because the people were ridiculous or obnoxious (out of over 600 trips between Uber & Lyft). And to me, if I'm going to rate someone a 4, might as well just give them a 5. Sometimes people really are on their last dollar and need that trip you provide them and can't afford a tip.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

4.0


----------



## South Shore Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

3.82, 20 minutes away. So ridiculous it was tempting to accept.


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

I mean that's why I'm in this. Who does rideshare to make extra income to get by or wait......


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I had a 4.20 the other day. Ya 420, I cracked up. But cancelled No show. 

I actually had a 1.0 an 83 yr old lady. She was nice and her second trip. So the first driver 1 stared her. For what not knowing how to work the app ? smh...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

I got this one two days ago, and wrote about it here.

With a rating of 3.67 this very naughty girl was obviously in need of a stern hand and some serious disciplining.

I didn't pick up on this occasion as I already have a sore hand from spanking another very naughty girl who seems to spend half her life over my knee.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Lowest seen in Denver: 4.1 Pool. I cancelled on him _and_ the 4.9 passenger after him because I knew he would get added automatically to the Pool again afterward even after cancelling.

Lowest accepted: 4.55 late night surge airport pickup. Totally worth it, top 50 ride and substantial tip. The few 4.7s I didn't screen out went fine and tipped very well.

Ratings are a useful screening method that I use daily but there are decent passengers under 4.8. Where, when, distance, surge can cause me to pick up the right lower rated passenger occasionally.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

I give pax chance 4 and up and rarely give under a 5 tip isn't part of me rating them


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I can't find them but I've had 1* rider ratings on Lyft before.

Didn't take any of these, mainly because they were base rate:
























If the Surge is high enough IDGAF about ratings. I took a 3.2 when the Surge was higher than her rating. Money's money.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

^^^ Well that's another way to kill your acceptance rating. I give up with that $h!t.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

*this makes me want to start a new riders account and see how low I can go before I'm deactivated.*

currently chilling at a 4.92... but I think it's broken. Hasn't gone up or down in over a year.

but I also haven't really given any ratings &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

ctdude6969 said:


> I can't imagine their wait times until someone accepts. I've seen 4.5's bounce back to me multiple times in my area, even if I have denied them once or twice.
> 
> 
> I've had passengers that I've taken on slower nights that are rated a 4.5 or 4.6, that were the nicest people. Like I said, I generally rate everyone a 5. I've only had maybe 5-6 instances when I had to give a 1-3 star rating because the people were ridiculous or obnoxious (out of over 600 trips between Uber & Lyft). And to me, if I'm going to rate someone a 4, might as well just give them a 5. Sometimes people really are on their last dollar and need that trip you provide them and can't afford a tip.


That's exactly how I rate.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I have seen 3's!
> 
> They exist.


I think not anymore. I have gotten on their 3's but it was before Uber started deactivating riders accounts. I think there is a threshold at 4.0 or maybe 4.5 because I haven't seen anything less in months


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

espizarro83 said:


> I think not anymore. I have gotten on their 3's but it was before Uber started deactivating riders accounts. I think there is a threshold at 4.0 or maybe 4.5 because I haven't seen anything less in months


Uber USED to reset them to 5


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

1.8 is the lowest I have seen 
3.81 is the lowest I have accepted in a very quiet night and will never do again under 4.4


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> *this makes me want to start a new riders account and see how low I can go before I'm deactivated.*
> 
> currently chilling at a 4.92... but I think it's broken. Hasn't gone up or down in over a year.
> 
> but I also haven't really given any ratings &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


I've been at 4.96 for over a year as well. Probably done 50 rides in that time and normally tip $5 min.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> I've been at 4.96 for over a year as well. Probably done 50 rides in that time and normally tip $5 min.


Yeah, I have about maybe 100-150, but mostly because I don't drive and so...

But I used to take a lot more... like... I had a recap where they quoted me lifetime rides upwards of over 2k, but under 3k I believe. Can't remember. They used to do these emails but not anymore?


----------



## GoDawgs4 (Jan 4, 2020)

New to the forum and have driven for uber for a couple months. Not sure if I misread a post in a previous thread but do pax ratings go down if they consistently give drivers poor ratings? Picked up a 4.5 only cause I waited in the airport for 15 min yet next time I check my rating an hour or so later I see a 3 show up on my rating.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I saw a 3'er just as the weather was turning to shit.
That MF'er is probably still waiting....


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I imagine, that I pick up banned Uber/Lyft riders with my taxi as my NO Call list grows. Many cause guts feelings to collect my money up front if the trip seems scetchy. I drove rideshare for two years and been through many ****ed up passengers!

As of late, the police has been called about each weekend.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

ctdude6969 said:


> I mean that's why I'm in this. Who does rideshare to make extra income to get by or wait......


I did it for gas money. I was good for 2 weeks.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

ctdude6969 said:


> Here's one for everyone. I have been back at it doing RS nearly full time again for 3 weeks since starting just over a year ago. The past week in my normal area, 2 pings have jumped out to me; someone rated a 4.12, which was alarming, and then again just tonight, a 4.33. Has anyone seen anyone lower than this? (As a personal rule of thumb, I never take a pax rated lower than a 4.70, sometimes 4.65 if it's a really slow day or night.)


The problem there are more of them . It is not a limbo thing (how low can you go).And surely Uber plays with ratings . My first worry is the lowest ones are more likely to ***** to Uber .That is only a thought I have no actual stats on that . And it is not a tip thing ,no one tips✌


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Who cares about the rating? If a drivers rating is bad does not necessarily mean that they are a bad driver.
Why would the same rule not apply to a pax?
I usually forget to look for the rating. I think that the pax rating should be on the screen beside the profile photo all the time.


----------



## Laf118 (Dec 14, 2019)

ctdude6969 said:


> Here's one for everyone. I have been back at it doing RS nearly full time again for 3 weeks since starting just over a year ago. The past week in my normal area, 2 pings have jumped out to me; someone rated a 4.12, which was alarming, and then again just tonight, a 4.33. Has anyone seen anyone lower than this? (As a personal rule of thumb, I never take a pax rated lower than a 4.70, sometimes 4.65 if it's a really slow day or night.)


The lowest I've seen is 3.60 didn't accept.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

ctdude6969 said:


> Here's one for everyone. I have been back at it doing RS nearly full time again for 3 weeks since starting just over a year ago. The past week in my normal area, 2 pings have jumped out to me; someone rated a 4.12, which was alarming, and then again just tonight, a 4.33. Has anyone seen anyone lower than this? (As a personal rule of thumb, I never take a pax rated lower than a 4.70, sometimes 4.65 if it's a really slow day or night.)


Had a 4.2 today priority rematch after an airport dropoff. Guy in a back brace with his wife with enough luggage to fill my hatchback and the front seat. Decent, although odd conversation, 27 miles and a $5tip. Definitely experienced worse with much higher rated pax.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

ctdude6969 said:


> I guess my reasoning behind this post is what can lead a pax to such a low rating. As long as they are a decent person, especially on Uber, and don't cause any issues, I always rate a 5, regardless of tips.


Not everyone is a decent person


----------



## akileon (Dec 7, 2019)

got a 3.86 today and a 4.12 a few weeks ago


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

My PAX rating was 4.3x. But I only had probably 10-15 total rides I think on my account. So, someone felt it necessary to 1* me. Never recall a bad Uber ride and do always tip (shrug).

In Paris in November took 3 Ubers. My rating went up to a 4.5x! WOOT! 

So..... someone having a bad rating if they are a new account could be just 1 bad rating for some reason. And read UP long enough you realize some of the stupid things drivers hand out 1* for. It could have been something as simple as a half mile ride.


----------

